

Show HN: I design & develop, my first solo project - a social network for gamers - claytoncorreia
http://dpadd.com

======
claytoncorreia
Any thoughts or feedback welcome. I'm accepting people into the beta right
away for now.

Here's a few screenshots of what's on the inside: <http://bit.ly/ZA91zW>
<http://bit.ly/Y4GC4y> <http://bit.ly/XD5kcE> <http://bit.ly/10Dbaxj>

~~~
crindy
I thought it was weird how you say that the invites are not easy to come by,
but everyone starts with 10,000 invites, and everyone gets invited within a
day of giving you their email.

~~~
claytoncorreia
Haha, only the people working on the site have 10000 invites (I'm assuming
you're going off the screenshots?). And we're only "open-ish" for the first
few days.

